

Automatic Summarization in Reddit - MojoJolo
https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/8358da843383

======
hotpockets
Reddit bots seem to be promoting programming to a wide audience in a way that
regular software products don't. I guess it makes programming seem accessible.
I wonder how many people this trend will coerce into learning to code?

